# New to peptides



## Luxx (Jul 19, 2011)

What should I get for my rat? How often should I use it on my rat? How do you mix it? Just looking for more info for my experiments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2011)

Luxx said:


> What should I get for my rat? How often should I use it on my rat? How do you mix it? Just looking for more info for my experiments. Thanks in advance.



What are goals and current stats? History? Age? Why do you want to go this route. What do you already know.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 20, 2011)

Luxx said:


> What should I get for my rat? How often should I use it on my rat? How do you mix it? Just looking for more info for my experiments. Thanks in advance.


What a stupid post.
TROLL


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> What a stupid post.
> TROLL



Cut him a break. Let's see where this one goes, could say the same for you brother

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Not a troll. I've been on the other website where you can't talk about shiz. I am 35 years old
5'11" 185lbs looking to get stronger. My diet is in check. I'm eating around 3000 to 3500 cal a day(lots of oats brown rice). Iam around 250g protein. Mon off, tues legs, wed chest/tri/abs, thur bike, fri back/abs, sat bicept/shoulders and sun abs/bike/stretch. The pic is me a few months ago.


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

Luxx said:


> Not a troll. I've been on the other website where you can't talk about shiz. I am 35 years old
> 5'11" 185lbs looking to get stronger. My diet is in check. I'm eating around 3000 to 3500 cal a day(lots of oats brown rice). Iam around 250g protein. Mon off, tues legs, wed chest/tri/abs, thur bike, fri back/abs, sat bicept/shoulders and sun abs/bike/stretch. The pic is me a few months ago.



Word. Well, what *do* you know about peptides?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Word. Well, what *do* you know about peptides?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Not much. Just started to read some threads about them last night.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

not a stupid post at all for some reasone people want to try to make this stuff really confussing and they have i dont know if it makes them feel better about them self or what but it is just stupid there is no reasone what so ever you guys could not just talk english about this shit.most of use know about gear so lets talk like the same way about this stuff.i mean like i know what test does how much to take 1cc equals how many mg is on the bottle.i do not know what mcg are or what ever kind of stupid measurement they use on this shit.or what i am suppose to even take and why it has to be keep in the freg and you have to add this and that to it and can only use it after working out or before and then you have to add up.i mean you have to be a chemist nerd to know how to take it and most of us meat heads are not nerds so it is just stupid i mean just plain stupid talk english.sorry about rant but makes me mad as hell stupid people there is know reasone you could not just say for sample take hgh and igf to get cutt 1cc a day or take 1cc a day of peg mgf to bulk etc very simple.


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> not a stupid post at all for some reasone people want to try to make this stuff really confussing and they have i dont know if it makes them feel better about them self or what but it is just stupid there is no reasone what so ever you guys could not just talk english about this shit.most of use know about gear so lets talk like the same way about this stuff.i mean like i know what test does how much to take 1cc equals how many mg is on the bottle.i do not know what mcg are or what ever kind of stupid measurement they use on this shit.or what i am suppose to even take and why it has to be keep in the freg and you have to add this and that to it and can only use it after working out or before and then you have to add up.i mean you have to be a chemist nerd to know how to take it and most of us meat heads are not nerds so it is just stupid i mean just plain stupid talk english.sorry about rant but makes me mad as hell stupid people there is know reasone you could not just say for sample take hgh and igf to get cutt 1cc a day or take 1cc a day of peg mgf to bulk etc very simple.



Well, you have some good points. But honestly, what's wrong with some meatheads getting smarter? I understand its a whole lot to grasp, and its not the easiest or fastest thing in the world to pick up. Not to be a dick, but if you don't know what mcg stands for, you need to do some more research and educate yourself before going any further with AAS or peptides. There is a reason you can't just throw out a cycle like that and say "ok that's all you need bro", cause its not that fucking simple

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 21, 2011)

I think we need to help ourselves... That's the beginning. I don't mind sharing my knowlege, at least to those people that I see that is interested in something, and Mr. BIGBEN is one of these people and I agree with his point of view.

The thing is very simple about the peps, it's just saying what is what and the uses for it, dosage and combinations. Let's say there was the opposite: everybody knows about peps and nobody knows about AAS, I'd do something like this:

Testo: Has to be used in every cycle, good for adding mass and also cutting, it has many esters that modify the half-life of the drug (propionate, decanoate, enanthate, etc...) and his advantagens is agressivity, acne, testicle atrophy. Minimum dosage/week 400mg

Its simple like that


BIGBEN:
1g = 1.000mg
1mg = 1.000mcg


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 21, 2011)

And the unique thing I know for peptides:

HGH (Human Growth Hormone):
Good for losing fat, getting a better sleep, hair and skin.
If you could combinate with testo and insulin it can work better.

IGF=????
Insulin growth factor, maybe for getting bigger

MGF, Melanotan, all other stuff that has numbers = ?????

You guys could just give us a site that has some kind of information!


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> You guys could just give us a site that has some kind of information!


If only it were that easy brother


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

Ps. Sorry if I'm being a dick. I'm working on a whole load of info for you guys

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Ps. Sorry if I'm being a dick. I'm working on a whole load of info for you guys
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



You're not being a dick bro, all that I want is that we assemble and help each other to trade information!


----------



## Luxx (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you guys. I'll be doing more research into pep.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

ok from what i have learned so far i am going to run cjc-1295 and ipamorelin.i am going to put 1cc of bac water and then a dose will be 10 mark on my pin.i will take 2 doses a day of each.this is supppose to be the same as running real hgh we will see.i think along with my gear i will hope to be pretty freaky ripped but i know it takes a while with this stuff to see results.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/napsgear-net/131802-ghrp-6-naps-every-thing-you-have-know.html


----------

